# GMC Instrument Cluster-NOT Stepper motors



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

My 2004 2500 HD Instrument cluster is starting to act up. None of the gauges or lights work upon starting the vehicle. After being driven a bit it will light up and the gauges work properly. If I'm driving any length of time the cluster will stop working again and then after 5 or 10 minutes will come back to life. I did have the cluster replaced due to the stepper motor issue several years back.

If my memory serves me correctly, there is some sort of a flexible circuit board on the back of the assembly. Are there any known issues with the circuit board or it's connection port?


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

*Cluster F$#%*

Pull your cluster and check the connection to the back of it, the bezel on the dash just pulls out and then there are 4 each 7mm bolts that hold the cluster in place, put the steering wheel in the full down tilt position and the cluster will come out, luckily these cluster's are probably the easiest to remove and re-install.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Gm had an extended warranty on these.... Google it and then bring the paper in and get it done under warranty


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

*Cluster [email protected]#$*



Triple L;1290567 said:


> Gm had an extended warranty on these.... Google it and then bring the paper in and get it done under warranty


Warranty is for the stepper motor issue and lasts up to the 70,000 miles or 7 years, the symptoms here where all guages and lights either work or don't work looks like a connection issue.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

buddymanzpop;1290566 said:


> Pull your cluster and check the connection to the back of it, the bezel on the dash just pulls out and then there are 4 each 7mm bolts that hold the cluster in place, put the steering wheel in the full down tilt position and the cluster will come out, luckily these cluster's are probably the easiest to remove and re-install.


Cluster [email protected]#$....I love it!!!

That is my plan. I've had the dash off several times before so I'll give it a look. Thanks.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

*Cluster [email protected]#$*

Motorman, if it's not a bad connection and the entire cluster is bad I would insist that the 7/70,000 warranty on the present cluster started when they replaced the original cluster and not at the purchase date.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

buddymanzpop;1290697 said:


> Motorman, if it's not a bad connection and the entire cluster is bad I would insist that the 7/70,000 warranty on the present cluster started when they replaced the original cluster and not at the purchase date.


So what do you think my chances are of really getting that to happen? The cluster was replaced in '06.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Food for thought

I read some where that the NEW GM Company (after reorganization) is NOT the old GM Company, and that allows them to NO LONGER honor a lot of warranty issues

I hope I'm wrong on this ...

but sounds about right - business as usual - money over what's right


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

My 2003 2500hd had a bad ignition switch which caused the cluster to act up. My 2002 Avlanche had a bad ground on the back of the engine that cause the cluster to come in and out as well.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

cjwoz;1310267 said:


> My 2003 2500hd had a bad ignition switch which caused the cluster to act up. My 2002 Avlanche had a bad ground on the back of the engine that cause the cluster to come in and out as well.


our 2003 2500hd also had this problem and the ignition switch fixed it too. surprisingly cheap too!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Cosmic Charlie;1310242 said:


> Food for thought
> 
> I read some where that the NEW GM Company (after reorganization) is NOT the old GM Company, and that allows them to NO LONGER honor a lot of warranty issues
> 
> ...


Myn got fixed under warranty just a few months ago... On an american truck thats now in Canada... They're still doing warranty as usual as far as im concerned...


----------



## arctiva (Sep 21, 2010)

Had the same problem on my 03 chevy.
Had the cluster rebuilt as the connection was just fine, it must be something in the circuit board as i used to be able to rap on the dash and it work work for awhile then quit again. As time went on i had to rap harder and longer till it quit working all togather.

Just another common chevy problem


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

arctiva;1313509 said:


> Had the same problem on my 03 chevy.
> Had the cluster rebuilt as the connection was just fine, it must be something in the circuit board as i used to be able to rap on the dash and it work work for awhile then quit again. As time went on i had to rap harder and longer till it quit working all togather.
> 
> Just another common chevy problem


Thats where I am at this point. If I hit the dash any harder or more often, I'm going to break something else. At least I'm keeping the mileage down........


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cosmic Charlie;1310242 said:


> Food for thought
> 
> I read some where that the NEW GM Company (after reorganization) is NOT the old GM Company, and that allows them to NO LONGER honor a lot of warranty issues
> 
> ...


You are correct, to an extent.



Triple L;1312355 said:


> Myn got fixed under warranty just a few months ago... On an american truck thats now in Canada... They're still doing warranty as usual as far as im concerned...


They seem to be picking and chosing what they want to cover. Google Impala tire/alignment recall and you'll see whats currently going on with Fleet Impala's and "old' GM.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

how old are your batteries?


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Motorman 007;1313863 said:


> Thats where I am at this point. If I hit the dash any harder or more often, I'm going to break something else. At least I'm keeping the mileage down........


So I'm finally going to get this issue fixed. Has anyone gone the Rockauto.com route with their cluster? Thx.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

motorman 007;1339917 said:


> so i'm finally going to get this issue fixed. Has anyone gone the rockauto.com route with their cluster? Thx.


bump......


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Finally...done*

On Mike's (B&B) recommendation, I used Florida Speedometer to solve my cluster issue. There are plenty of cheaper alternatives out there but I just felt better using someone that came highly recommended from someone here. The process is very easy and is basically this...they will rebuild yours for $165 shipped or take one of theirs off the shelf and send it to you all done with everything new and a fresh software upgrade for $185 shipped. You must return your core with 21 days or face a steep core charge. Thanks again Mike, for the recommendation.

www.floridaspeedometer.com


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

Motorman 007;1381789 said:


> On Mike's (B&B) recommendation, I used Florida Speedometer to solve my cluster issue. There are plenty of cheaper alternatives out there but I just felt better using someone that came highly recommended from someone here. The process is very easy and is basically this...they will rebuild yours for $165 shipped or take one of theirs off the shelf and send it to you all done with everything new and a fresh software upgrade for $185 shipped. You must return your core with 21 days or face a steep core charge. Thanks again Mike, for the recommendation.
> 
> www.floridaspeedometer.com


Just paid $165 to have my periodically malfunctioning speedometer (on my '04 1500 CCSB Z71) repaired a couple weeks ago at a local shop. The service guy at the Chevy Dealer steered me to this place to save me some cash. He told me they only replace the entire cluster at the dealer.. and would have needed $450 for that. Of course, my warranty was up in March of '11.

Dropped it off, ran a couple errands, and picked it up a couple hours later.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

i have an 03 cmc van same thing . hit the brakes and come to a stop light some times the cluster quits. hit the gas and it comes back. doesnt t really bother me though


----------

